# Glanzeffekt in Illustrator



## lebaron (9. September 2008)

Moin, moin,

die angefügte Grafik liegt mir leider nur in Pixeln als *.PSD vor, daher muss ich sie in Illustrator nachbauen - kein Thema soweit.

Ich weiß lediglich nicht wie ich diesen Glanzeffekt hinbekommen soll, der von oben links ausgeht? Mit den üblichen Verdächtigen-Effekten wie Schein-nach-innen geht das nicht.

Jemand eine Idee? Google konnte mir bisher auch leider nicht helfen.

Wenn jemand eine Lösung hat, ist die auch nachträglich ncoh skalierbar, oder auch wie die normalen Effekte nachträglich wieder anzupassen?

Danke Euch,
Lebaron


----------



## ink (9. September 2008)

Moin
Pinsel erstellen -> Umwandeln -> Gaussschen Weichzeichner anwenden.

Das waere jetzt mein Gedanke dabei.

mfg


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. September 2008)

Hi,
also wenn du den gauschen Weichzeichner in Illustrator anwendest hast du keine reine Vektordatei mehr.
Ich würde das über das Verlaufsgitter realisieren oder wenn du einen Weichzeichner einsetzen möchtest dann verwende einen SVG-Filter der ist skalierbar. Leider gibt es in Illustrator nur ein Paar davon. Wenn du andere möchtest mußt du dir die selber coden.
Welcher dir auch noch helfen könnte wäre der Weiche Kanteeffekt aus Illustrator. Ist auch ein SVG-Filter.

Gruß


----------

